# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Book Recommendation for Understanding Marks on European Swords

## Aditya Sahaya

Hello All, 

In India, I come across several Import blades mounted on Indian Hilts. 

While some of the markings are clearly fakes, the rest are not.  I am trying to get a better understanding on the blades, based on their markings. 

Is there a good reference guide or book, which can clearly help understand the different makers mark on the blades. 

Look forward to your references and advise. 


Regards,
-A

----------


## Will Mathieson

"The Broad Arrow" by Ian D Skennerton is the go to book for British markings. "1000 Marks of European Blademakers" by Zygmunt S. Lenkiewicz has many European markings.

----------


## Aditya Sahaya

Thanks Will, 

I cant seem to find a copy of 1000 Marks of European Blademakers" by Zygmunt S. Lenkiewicz

----------


## Will Mathieson

Some links here:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=1000+...hrome&ie=UTF-8

----------


## Magnus K

> Thanks Will, 
> 
> I cant seem to find a copy of 1000 Marks of European Blademakers" by Zygmunt S. Lenkiewicz


I always found Staffan Kinman’s book _European Makers of Edged Weapons, Their Marks_ (2014) very useful. Probably easier to buy as well...

----------


## Aditya Sahaya

Thank You all

----------

